
Nantes a Swift Replacement for TTTAttributedLabel - bafi
https://github.com/instacart/Nantes
======
bafi
I made a swift port of TTTAttributedLabel
([https://github.com/TTTAttributedLabel/TTTAttributedLabel](https://github.com/TTTAttributedLabel/TTTAttributedLabel))
a popular UILabel replacement written in Objective-C. You can find it here
[https://github.com/instacart/Nantes](https://github.com/instacart/Nantes).

Since TTTAttributedLabel isn't maintained anymore, we wanted a Swift version
that we could continue to update.

